# New Hamster



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well we went shopping today. I was only popping into [email protected] to get some bits for Dorrie and ended up getting our new Hamster.
She is a Syrian and is called Florence


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Lucky you...such a cutie.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhhh she cuuuute !!! i was looking at the hammies and gerbils in [email protected] this evening so sweet :wink5:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I was going to adopt 2 Gerbils that they had in there, but as we already have Zach we couldn't put them in with him. 
So we got our Florence instead


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww she's pretty!


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

she looks lovely! love hammies!!


----------

